# R.I.P.S RB30 runs 8s with 1.4 bar, street tyres, gasoline, no NOS



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Man, what a day, I wanted a scarey ride and I got it :clap::clap:

Note to self: DO NOT REMOVE REAR WING AND GO RACING!!!!

Took the 240z to a test and tune day yesterday and I hadn't give a second thought to the removal of the tiny little duck tail wing from the rear hatch while the car was re-painted, big mistake. :chairshot

First run, take it easy I thought, 1.7 bar, little bit of NOS on the transbrake only, leave with about 10psi boost, and HOLY FU*K what a ride, the shift light was on, off, on off, on, off, on, off the whole way down, we had 9300rpm in top gear at 1/2 track and I've never felt wheelspin like that before, had to pedal it like it was on ice, even through the finish line it was all over the track. Down right nasty. :clap::clap: 1.45 60ft, 9.7 @ 123mph :bawling:

At this stage we hadn't clicked that no wing was probably most of the problem so we dropped the peek boost to 1.4 bar, let the tyres down a bit and decided to roll pretty slow off the line and ease on the power more progressivly, still wheelspun most of the way but I got some grip around 1/2 track and then massive tyre shake towards the end and had to back off....1.50 60ft, 5.8 1/2 track at just 125mph and then 8.92 @ just 156mph. 

An official at the start line commented to one of my guys "tell him to get a wing on that car before he kills himself!!" Obviously drifting the whole 1/4 mile was not what they wanted to see, lol.

Did another run, got way out of shape at about 1/2 track and rolled through for a 9.7 at 113mph. 

Anyway, the more we tried the slower we went, even went up just 1psi of boost for another run and wheelspun the whole way, getting WAY out of shape when I gave it a bit more throttle at about the 300 meter mark, thank god for parachutes, I crossed the finish line at 151mph totally out of control and I tell ya, that parachute saved my ass, no question about it, straightened me up instantly. 

I'll download some video's shortly and link them.

I can't wait to have grip back again so we can hopefully wind her back up to 2 bar :clap:

Rob


----------



## nustad (May 17, 2005)

*looking forward to the videos*

Glad to hear the car is one piece even if you need a new race suit.

There is a lot of negative pressure on the back of Z - hence why they drag in so many fuel fumes through the hatch. You might need a bigger wing than the duck tail now!

Looking forward to the videos and well done on the new build.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well done mate. Sounds like one of those fun days out


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Nutter :thumbsup: Can't wait to see your clips mate


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL @ you Rob, absolute madness :thumbsup:

Did it wheelie at all, or just spin the tyres instead?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

nustad said:


> There is a lot of negative pressure on the back of Z - hence why they drag in so many fuel fumes through the hatch. You might need a bigger wing than the duck tail now!
> 
> Looking forward to the videos and well done on the new build.


Yeah, we'll definatly be putting a decent adjustable drag wing on the back but it shows the old duck tail must have been doing a fair bit.

I was hoping not to have to add any more weight though as we are already more than 210kg heavier than the 2 RB30 powered tube cars in Pro Import I like to compare myself with and will be racing against (they are both only about 10kg over minimum weight) but without a wing we'll not be going any quicker anytime soon and its a safety issue as you'll see when you see the vids, lol.

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Boosted said:


> LOL @ you Rob, absolute madness :thumbsup:
> 
> Did it wheelie at all, or just spin the tyres instead?


I found the track slippery at the start line so it basicly wheelspun all the way, didn't see the front lift at all on the vids, as soon as I grabbed a gear the shift light was staright back on again so I had to pedal it big time to keep it off the rev limiter.

Lots of fun and it sure made me concentrate but looking at some of the footage it could have turned nasty pretty easy.

One guy in a pretty low powered skyline lost it at about the 100 meter mark, crossed lanes and hit the wall hard on the other side thats how bad it was.

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Sounds like an absolute animal :chuckle:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Stop typing and get hosting man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

x2 Rob, said hours ago I need to see the vid - still waiting!!!  Awesome to hear its all happy and in the relative scheme of things there was no drama. Should be awesome to see how it goes with a decent wing on it! Put the duck tail on and come to Masterton this weekend! 

Definitely sounds like that track was a bit dodgey, though the mind boggling thing was the Rayglass Celica managed a 6.9s run! They had to dial the power way back etc before hand though, the car is pretty much set up to break records on the right track at the moment.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

YouTube - RIPS 240z testntune 9.7 @ 113 out of shape

YouTube - RIPS 240z testntune 9.55 @ 151

YouTube - RIPS 240z testntune 8.92 @ 156 1.4 bar boost


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> Stop typing and get hosting man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Rob


Sorry Boss!! lol

Youtube was real slow


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Did you forget to turn the 4wd back on 

Crazy stuff mate. Always at the very top on the track aswell?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

That thing is making serious power 

Rob, I think you should paint it black and put horns on it, it's definately the devil on wheels. Then you need to get that guy from New Zealand Performance Car to come and have another go in it with you. I'd love to see the look on his face when you floor it :chuckle:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Bloody hell. Nice work keeping off the wall Rob, and yeah she really looks like it needs some aerodynamic help. Sounds really really nice!!!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Madden said:


> Did you forget to turn the 4wd back on
> 
> Crazy stuff mate. Always at the very top on the track aswell?


It'd light em up pretty much anywhere down the strip but with no wing on the back the faster I went the easier it seemed to spin the tyres.

The 8.9 at 1.4 bar still wheelspinning alot gives me a kind of uncomfortable feeling its going to be pretty damn cool once wound up with some grip, it was about 10mph down at 1/2 track on the 8.9 and at 1.4 bar the turbo isn't really even getting started.

Rob


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

that was certainly an interesting watch, i knew it ended with no accidents but i still watched that first one on the brink of tears!

that is certainly some tail sliding going on up there!

makes you realise how those big ol wings really do help!

obviously the better the drag coefficient the faster you will go but if there is no grip then it is suicide. a happy medium is what you need! any access to a wind tunnel? lol


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

First up Rob,glad to see you kept it shiny side up,secondly holy sh_t man,damn.
So now get the wing on,double check the rear settings and get your ass back out soon.We wanna see air time.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

That is a monster you have built there!!! Keep it on the black stuff!!


.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

A bit squirrelly Rob! You nutter. :bowdown1:

Was the track temp low? I think you are right about the aero:d needing working on and I think the extra weight will be more than compensated by the fact that you will be able to keep your foot down!

Must be an 8.5 in there with the power up Rob.

DaveG


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yeah, I've never had to pedal the 240z before, its always had plenty of grip and it took me by surprise actually, on the first run with 1.7 bar I couldn't work out why the shift light woudn't go out when I changed gears, lol.

On the 8.9 run it was at 1.4 bar, no NOS and I was still pedling it quite a bit, especially in the top end, the mph was about 10mph down at 1/2 track due to rolling so gently off the line and wheelspin so the 156mph could quite easily have been 165-166 at 1.4 bar with a good 60ft and some grip. 

The power difference between 1.4 bar and 1.7 bar is considerable so if I can keep it fully pegged with the boost up a bit and get a decent launch, its gunna be one hell of a ride and I don't have any idea what it might be like with the 2 bar we use to use, then add NOS to that as well, don't really want to think to much about it tbh  just going to have to wind it up slowly.

Rob


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Now do it in a GTR, and get mods to move this to other marques


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Smokey 1 said:


> Now do it in a GTR, and get mods to move this to other marques
> 
> 
> Smokey :smokin:


Now now, come on Smokey  its an RB engine suitable for a GTR. :thumbsup:

It still weighs more than some of the UK pro GTRs and the 60fts in these runs are very slow so its actually a very good indictaion of what the motor would do in a GTR.

Mods can move it if they think its not relevant to skylines.

P.S Its actually a R32 GTS with a different body kit 

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

So what would happen if the motor was transplanted into a GTR, and ran 8's? 

Would the doubters then accept that RIPS motors can do the business, or will downhill dragstrips and different air come into play, again? :chuckle:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Boosted said:


> So what would happen if the motor was transplanted into a GTR, and ran 8's?
> 
> Would the doubters then accept that RIPS motors can do the business, or will downhill dragstrips and different air come into play, again? :chuckle:


Don't forget there is only 10 inches in a NZ foot !






:runaway:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Ludders said:


> Don't forget there is only 10 inches in a NZ foot !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I forgot that, thanks for reminding me Ludders. Also, I just remembered that they get one of their mates to throw a crisp packet through the timing lights while the cars are about half track. Those magical 8's are easy with the 'right team' :chuckle:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Boosted said:


> So what would happen if the motor was transplanted into a GTR, and ran 8's?
> 
> Would the doubters then accept that RIPS motors can do the business, or will downhill dragstrips and different air come into play, again? :chuckle:


I wouldn't worry about it mate, its obvious that the 240z motor doesn't rev, makes no power, has a poor reliability record and couldn't possibly propel a same weight skyline to anything like the same times or mph even if we did wind the boost up to the same level as the other guys run, anyone with 1/2 a brain could work that out.

Actually, wouldn't it be intersting to turn some of their engines down to 1.4 bar peek on the same fuel as we use, get them up to the same weight, get them to do a 1.5 60ft and then see how they get on, it might give us a good idea of how much we need to improve.

Any idiot can see we arn't even close to these guys mate. 

Rob


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice work Rob, keep it up :thumbsup:
and never mind the dis-believers


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Well done Rob..I'll be keeping an eye out to see how quick you manage to go


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

We've finished the wing and it'll be interesting to see how it goes, we are by no means "wing experts" and basicly we looked at alot of pictures and got some basic guidance from a couple of guys.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Hopefully we get some grip and can start to wind the power back in,

Rob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

How could it get a warrant now ?
So its not a road car anymore ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> How could it get a warrant now ?
> So its not a road car anymore ?


I don't know if the wing would stop it getting a warrant or not?? (thought you might know?), but in any case, we've removed the headlights and wipers also so its not going to be run in road legal trim anymore but I will stay on DOT tyres for now and see how it goes.

The car is still way over minimum race weight for Pro Import and we'll carry 210kg more than the other 2 x RB30 tube cars but I can't really remove much else without getting too carried away, I want to be able to put it back in street trim without too much work if need be.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Are you racing this weekend??


.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Dunno, Ill find out, I think the pump in the middle of the bonnet could be an issue too.
Im sure the roading gestapo have some rule about swallowing small children into bonnet attachments or something similar


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Im sure the roading gestapo have some rule about swallowing small children into bonnet attachments or something similar


As long as I keep my foot hard down when they get sucked in, hopefully there'll be no proof left to prosecute me with, lol.

Going in Pro Import more seriously now so thought we might as do it at least 1/2 properly.


----------



## Travis Bickle (May 15, 2008)

im in shock and awe after watching the "performance tv feature" 

"ill be flipping it over backwards or doing 8s'

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

LOL that was the old setup too...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> im in shock and awe after watching the "performance tv feature"
> 
> "ill be flipping it over backwards or doing 8s'
> 
> LOLOLOLOL


Its quite funny really, the more we lowered the wheelie bars and the more we turned the power down the faster it went.

We need to do some serious work on the rear end to get it launching properly before we can start to really use the power.

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Well, after much discussion we decided the best way to cure our traction problems was to reduce power and go back to what we knew, so out with the water to air intercooler and back in with the old air to air, keeps the car looking much the same and at least when we sort out the 60fts and the wing we can look to up the power again.......








[/URL][/IMG]

Rob


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice airbrushing!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I thought the Intercooler had a certain 'shine' to it lol

Put the airbrush away and get your ass back on the drag strip 

R.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Love the front end Rob :smokin:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> I thought the Intercooler had a certain 'shine' to it lol
> 
> Put the airbrush away and get your ass back on the drag strip
> 
> R.


Funny you should say that, we did talk about doing the cooler with matt clear and the rest in gloss but it came back like that, I may change it when I get a chance.

Check out the detail in the cooler though :







[/URL][/IMG]

I'm itching to get back out too don't worry.
Tomorrow we are going up to Auckland to do some chassis/suspension work and run it up on a dyno that holds massive twin turbo big block motors which make far more power than I ever will so it'll be interesting to see what whp figures we get, I'm hopin for around 500whp at 2 bar, how does that sound? 

Rob


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Bahhhhhh.....your intercooler needs some bent fins and bug splats to look real


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Tomorrow we are going up to Auckland to do some chassis/suspension work and run it up on a dyno that holds massive twin turbo big block motors which make far more power than I ever will so it'll be interesting to see what whp figures we get, I'm hopin for around 500whp at 2 bar, how does that sound?
> 
> Rob



You'll need the C16 and a 200bhp shot of nitrous Rob, to get the magical 500whp figure :flame: 

I presume you went all out and bought a nice expensive crank like everybody has been telling you to? :chuckle:


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Boosted said:


> You'll need the C16 and a 200bhp shot of nitrous Rob, to get the magical 500whp figure :flame:
> 
> I presume you went all out and bought a nice expensive crank like everybody has been telling you to? :chuckle:


C16, you will be lucky mate, a dirty old 30 will need nitro to get anywere near 500whp. I know this because a guy who drives a very high horse power armchair told me so.:clap::clap:

Cant wait to see it at the strip.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Boosted said:


> You'll need the C16 and a 200bhp shot of nitrous Rob, to get the magical 500whp figure :flame:
> 
> I presume you went all out and bought a nice expensive crank like everybody has been telling you to? :chuckle:



I'd better take the 250shot out then, its common knowledge the stock mains bolts can't take more than 500whp, lol, and yeah, we went to a full cast, chrome plated, step 47b fully anti counter weighted, externally unblanaced, fully unmodified, hammer peened, polished with 40 grit, 5 cylinder V8 crank cause I was told I needed it :thumbsup:


Seriously though, we have actually removed the multi port NOS system as a few people thought the results we have had have only been from using alot of NOS, I've never used it and if it aint there, I can't use it can I :thumbsup: what on earth will they say if we actually go faster :nervous::nervous:

Maybe we'll come up with some gps tracking system that will track the car down the strip, it'll majicly mix lots of nos with out special NZ air, then take into account the downhill strip and our regular tail winds and then tele port the nos/air mixture into our air intake as I run down the strip???

They'll come up with something we've done that explains it, you can bet on that.

All great fun I think,

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Nutter :thumbsup:


I think it will make decent numbers, the times and mph on the strip show that it already made good power anyway. 

I'd be well interested to see what it would make when it's running at its full potential, ie; 2 bar, nitrous, race fuel, your nice new intercooler, and whatever else you need to do to it to max it out. The video of it on the strip running in that mode will be quite entertaining I'm sure,.

Are you racing again this weekend?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Nope, next weekend is the Nationals and it'll be the first time I drive it with 1.7 bar or more on the new setup, judging by how easy it ran an 8 with 1.4 bar and a real slow 60ft I'm hoping all goes well.

No multi port NOS system any more:







[/URL][/IMG]

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Boosted said:


> You'll need the C16 and a 200bhp shot of nitrous Rob, to get the magical 500whp figure :flame:
> 
> I presume you went all out and bought a nice expensive crank like everybody has been telling you to? :chuckle:



Well, the old stock crank and stock block etc did us proud on the dyno today and Boosted, we did exceed 500whp!!!!! in fact we had about 1 1/2 times that at around 6500rpm on the low boost setting :clap:

We ran it up on the new low boost setting and to only 8500rpm and I am very happy with the results, I'll load up some video and post the dyno results in the morning. 

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

We went to get some suspension work done but to establish the best settings the power output needed to be checked.

It was great to go on another dyno and have another totally indpendent person run the car up (He happened to be a staunch V8 supporter but he also runs a pro import 7.6 sec supra, go figure!! lol)

1st gentle pull to warm up etc, 1.8 bar, 750whp @ 6500rpm

Another pull at 1.8 bar made 937.82whp by 7910rpm :clap:

YouTube - RIPS240z 1100+hp 7900rpm 27psi C16

We ran to over 8500rpm on another run with more boost and power was still climbing very well at that point so I'm happy that our race rev limit of 9300rpm is about right at this stage. (no details on this run, lost the papers :thumbsup

The dyno operator confirmed the same flywheel hp numbers we had expected so I was very happy with that but I won't get into what he said power losses through the auto and rear end were, 937whp at low boost and low rpm through a dirty old TH400 is good enough for me.:smokin:

We'll probably run 1.7 to 1.8 bar and work on suspension and chassis geometery to make the most of it before we wind it up anymore.

Rob


----------



## jesus son ofGod (May 11, 2007)

*RIPS*

Could you fit a turbo that size under the bonnet of an r33gtr without cutting a hole on the bonnet?? also what rpm does it come on boost at?

would love to experience that kind of power on the road to see what top speed could be achieved...



kind regards,

Jesus

Rob[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

jesus son ofGod said:


> Could you fit a turbo that size under the bonnet of an r33gtr without cutting a hole on the bonnet??
> 
> 
> kind regards,
> ...


It would need a miracle, so the ball's in your court.


.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

jesus son ofGod said:


> Could you fit a turbo that size under the bonnet of an r33gtr without cutting a hole on the bonnet?? also what rpm does it come on boost at?


With a suitable custom exhaust manifold, dump pipe and intercooler plumbing it would be "possible", a tight fit and quite an expensive excersize.

The GT45 comes on at least as good if not a little better than the T51r spl but with the auto trans and high stall its a little hard to know how quick it would spool up in a GTR with a manual trans, I'd say around 4000 for boost and it'd be really on song by 5000rpm.

Maybe someone who has had a T51r spl on a good RB30 motor in a GTR with manual box could comment on how quickly there's spooled up (Tweenie perhaps?)

Rob


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Ludders said:


> It would need a miracle, so the ball's in your court.
> 
> 
> .



LOL @ Ludders


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> We went to get some suspension work done but to establish the best settings the power output needed to be checked.
> 
> It was great to go on another dyno and have another totally indpendent person run the car up (He happened to be a staunch V8 supporter but he also runs a pro import 7.6 sec supra, go figure!! lol)
> 
> ...



:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


More to come, methinks opcorn:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Boosted said:


> More to come, methinks opcorn:


Lol, we upped the base fuel pressure and we still run out of injectors at 1.85 bar / 9000 rpm so when I can thrash the pants of it consistantly at 1.8 bar I'll get bigger injectors and wind it up some more, god knows when its going to blow but when it does its gunna be a fookn beauty!! :clap::clap: Rod and piece of block anyone??

Should never had made it even close to this far according to the arm chair experts so it will be very interesting to see how it goes:thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Rob...you offer a refreshed stock rb30 up to 600hp or a full blown forged 900+hp monster on your website. Do you, or will you in the future, also offer something mid-road (ie. 700hp/8000rpm) ??
Or perhaps in that 700-800 hp range what would you leave stock and what would you upgrade using an rb26 head ??


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Lol, we upped the base fuel pressure and we still run out of injectors at 1.85 bar / 9000 rpm so when I can thrash the pants of it consistantly at 1.8 bar I'll get bigger injectors and wind it up some more, god knows when its going to blow but when it does its gunna be a fookn beauty!! :clap::clap: Rod and piece of block anyone??
> 
> Should never had made it even close to this far according to the arm chair experts so it will be very interesting to see how it goes:thumbsup:
> 
> Rob


You gonna plumb in another fuel rail and another set of injectors? I assume you're already on the biggest injectors at the moment, if not then that's even more of an achievement. 

F*ck knows what power that motor would make with everything wound up to the max, and how scary it would be to drive the thing. Good luck Rob, and don't forget the videos. :chuckle:


----------



## GODFORSAKE (Nov 26, 2007)

roadie said:


> Rob...you offer a refreshed stock rb30 up to 600hp or a full blown forged 900+hp monster on your website. Do you, or will you in the future, also offer something mid-road (ie. 700hp/8000rpm) ??
> Or perhaps in that 700-800 hp range what would you leave stock and what would you upgrade using an rb26 head ??



Rob is a specialist, i can't think of one reason why he would tell you all his knowhow... ;-)

he could offer a midrange.. but.. an RB30 is having a wide power band . sow there not realy a point in my opion in cost or reason for building something in between.

correct me if i am wrong here rob.


greetz


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

roadie said:


> Rob...you offer a refreshed stock rb30 up to 600hp or a full blown forged 900+hp monster on your website. Do you, or will you in the future, also offer something mid-road (ie. 700hp/8000rpm) ??
> Or perhaps in that 700-800 hp range what would you leave stock and what would you upgrade using an rb26 head ??


Its very difficult to do a middle of the road bottom end really.

When I started doing the forged RB30's we had only ever planned for them to be 700-800hp/8000rpm capable and originally sold them as that (nzd10450 for short block) but then once we started winding them up ourselves and finding complete reliability at 1000hp/8500-9000rpm we have "re-named" as such although the basic design is very similar and the shortblock price is still the same, we then add a big custom sump, big oil pump and drive, 1500hp front damper, water pump, cam belt, idler, tensioner, extreemly accurate balancing, blueprinting and assembly and it becomes a complete bottom end for just nzd16900.

We have found, once you start adding forged pistons and good rods to a stock internal motor other "should do's" comes along with it and before you know it you have one of our normal 1000hp forged bottom ends anyway so its not easy to do one in the middle as such.

We have run a stock internal RB30 with some work to the stock rods to 8000rpm and over 800bhp in a track car and its been very reliable but most customers don't feel comfortable (and sometimes the tuner they use doesn't either) with such a basic combination and for piece of mind they just go with the forged.

If you specificly wanted to save a couple of grand on the bottom end I could come up with something for you though,

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Boosted said:


> You gonna plumb in another fuel rail and another set of injectors? I assume you're already on the biggest injectors at the moment, if not then that's even more of an achievement.
> 
> F*ck knows what power that motor would make with everything wound up to the max, and how scary it would be to drive the thing. Good luck Rob, and don't forget the videos. :chuckle:


I only have 6 x 1000cc injectors in there, we have increased base pressure but the new setup makes more power at lower boost so by 1.85 bar we have run out of injector where as before we got to 2 bar with lower base pressure with the same AFR's and inj duty cycle so its a good sign things are working much better.

When I can thrash the power the motor makes now I'll put some 1600cc injectors in there and wind her up some more and see how it goes, its got to pop sooner or later but at this stage its putting out good numbers and loving it.

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I only have 6 x 1000cc injectors in there, we have increased base pressure but the new setup makes more power at lower boost so by 1.85 bar we have run out of injector where as before we got to 2 bar with lower base pressure with the same AFR's and inj duty cycle so its a good sign things are working much better.
> 
> When I can thrash the power the motor makes now I'll put some 1600cc injectors in there and wind her up some more and see how it goes, its got to pop sooner or later but at this stage its putting out good numbers and loving it.
> 
> Rob




We don't want it to go pop :bawling: Well I know some probably do, to prove themselves right about over-priced OS Giken RB30's vs RIPS RB30's, and to show that you are talking rubbish about standard cranks being good enough for the job. 

So far, that's exactly what has been proved, the standard crank is able to run at the same level that the OS Giken runs at. OS Giken reckon they are strong enough for 1400bhp or 1500bhp, I forget which, but nobody here running one has 1400bhp or 1500bhp anyway. 

So your standard crank seems to be able to handle the power that you have no problem at all, and I'm guessing the OS Giken boys here are running at the same level of power, their wallets will be considerably lighter of course. I don't see how paying a hell of a lot more cash for an OS Giken is really worthwhile, at the levels they are being run at. The RIPS RB30 seems to match it no problem at all, and that's without a fancy crank.

So why bother?

I'd take a RIPS motor anyday, the cash saved could be spent on big brakes and decent suspension, and other handling improvements. :thumbsup:


ps: I suppose when it does go bang, you'll have a nice reference point of where to stop trying to increase the power. I still think it's a shame to kill that motor though, it has served you well. :chuckle:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Shame you on the other side of the world, as I have a set of brand new 1600cc injectors here that would love a home like the Z!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Jesus man, take it easy!!! lol I don't like commenting either way on other peoples motors or what they chose to do and with what parts anymore, what you say may be true but it'll only upset people.

OSG's are good quality and stronger than the Nissan RB30 as far as I can see, needed for most people? thats just a matter of opinion/choice/budget. 

We have very good power for the boost we are running and the motor is fine at this stage, if we get under 8.5 and we blow it to bits it trying to get a 7, I don't think anyone could really knock it too much seeing as it is a very basic stock block/bottom end with good pistons and rods with a conventional style wet sump etc. 

It still has its very first set of spark plugs in it and its had 1 oil change when we checked the bearings at the end of the last season so I'm just as amazed as some other people might be, I really didn't think it'd take the high rpm and abuse I have lovingly dished out to it time after time:chuckle::chuckle:.

Having said that, we spend ALOT of time being extreemly fussy and possibly quite anal about setup, mapping and preperation to give the old girl its best chance of holding together.

The race weight of the car is 1277.5kg (way over minimum weight for my class) and quite possibly only the times and mph we magage will confirm the power once and for all for others.

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Jesus man, take it easy!!! lol I don't like commenting either way on other peoples motors or what they chose to do and with what parts anymore, what you say may be true but it'll only upset people.
> 
> OSG's are good quality and stronger than the Nissan RB30 as far as I can see, needed for most people? thats just a matter of opinion/choice/budget.



Rob

That's exactly what I mean. The OS Giken might be stronger, but at the levels they are being run at here, it's a total waste of money IMHO. If they were running anywhere near the limits of the OS Giken bottom end, then the times and speeds would reflect that, but that isn't the case. :runaway:


As for upsetting people, I'm way past caring about their feelings, Rob. It's only the people who say you're talking rubbish anyway, and a certain tuner from up north's fanboys. Well, what a coincedence, it's the same people. :chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Rob


with your 1/4 mile calculator, what times would a lightweight pro-car with 1400bhp, and 1500bhp run?

I just want to get a rough idea of what an OS Giken equipped car would be capable of, if it was built up to the spec limit of the bottom end, I mean. I ask for 1400 and 1500 because I don't know exactly what the limit is on an OS Giken, but I'm pretty sure it's one of those two figures.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Boosted said:


> Rob
> 
> 
> with your 1/4 mile calculator, what times would a lightweight pro-car with 1400bhp, and 1500bhp run?
> ...


I'm not sure what the minimum weight for you guys is but here its 1060kg for 2wd or 4wd Pro Import (GTRs, jap tube cars etc) and some of the cars I race are right on that minimum.

Using the same formular we always use and lets say 1500bhp gives 1300whp with a good transmission etc, in 1060kg its a 7.15 @ 194mph

If we go with a more common weight for a pro GTR of say 1250kg (about the same as the 240z) and 1300whp its 7.5 @ 184mph

So HT running 190mph+ at probably around 1200kg just shows they are making MASSIVE power and guys that hit around 165mph are in the 900-950whp range usually.

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Rob, that's exactly what I was after. :thumbsup:


I wonder what the Heat Treatments car would run if it was tubbed, and running on a nice big pair of slicks?


Sorry, I just had to include this pic


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Pro Class weight limit has been lowered again for next year Rob & from memory is approx 1090 kgs (inc driver) 

Mine with me in was 1190kgs so we could loose more but being honest it's not worth the cost to be honest, approx £6500 for a complete 1 piece carbon front end to be made & ok by shedding 100kgs we could probably save another 1/10th & a bit but money better spent eleswhere & that time will come out by more boost & finally turning the gas on hopefully.

HTL i'd stab a guess are running around 1800 - 1850 bhp, methanol obviously helps to some degree but fantastic engineering from them - they have done an amazing job with keeping the head on etc as they have got quicker:smokin:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

John

On the 20/11/08, Heat Treatments had their GTR on the dyno. Kevin Macgregor said, "We ran the skyline on the dyno wed afternoon and things went great... Nice stable power and the pressure gauge on the radiator to help us spot any head gasket problems didnt move off "0" for the whole afternoon, even at full power. The head and block design we have come up with has worked. Next up is some track time on the 6th-7th dec". 

I assume they're taking it to Meremere, which is where they have a pit permanently based I think. We'll have to get Rob @ RIPS to keep us informed of the days events, I shouldn't imagine him missing that weekend for one moment :chuckle:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Fantastic team & they will move that car forward again without a doubt 
He's a brave & talented fella Reece when you watch the vids - incredible torque steer throughout the run but he keeps it planted


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah I know, the car snakes its way down the track and just keeps getting faster. I definately think they are going to beat their record, it sounds as if the car is faster than ever, and they seem pleased with their results. 

So, low 7's maybe, or high 6's? :chuckle:

I wouldn't like to put my money on it, but I'm sure one set of those times will be matched by the Heat Treatments GTR.


Low 7's I reckon


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Boosted said:


> I assume they're taking it to Meremere, which is where they have a pit permanently based I think. We'll have to get Rob @ RIPS to keep us informed of the days events, I shouldn't imagine him missing that weekend for one moment :chuckle:


I'll be there with bells on and I'll actually be racing in the same class as Reece I believe so with any luck I'll line him up at some stage, I'll get my ass handed to me on a plate but I won't care one little bit cause I'll be able to say "I raced the HT GTR in a proper Pro Import race and have the vid to prove it" :clap::clap::clap:

Judging by the way that car uses all of his lane its probably better that he will be WAY out ahead of me, lol.

Can't wait.

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

We need lots of video Rob, lots of different views, send everybody you know that owns a video camera to that meet :thumbsup:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

:chuckle: - now that is an incentive to get off the line quick 
Be amazing to line up with him though Rob, one you'll remember for a long long time 




R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Judging by the way that car uses all of his lane its probably better that he will be WAY out ahead of me, lol.
> 
> Can't wait.
> 
> Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Judging by the way that car uses all of his lane its probably better that he will be WAY out ahead of me, lol.



Rob, after watching your last run, I'm sure Reece is thinking the same thing about the 240 :chuckle:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I'll be there with bells on and I'll actually be racing in the same class as Reece I believe so with any luck I'll line him up at some stage, I'll get my ass handed to me on a plate but I won't care one little bit cause I'll be able to say "I raced the HT GTR in a proper Pro Import race and have the vid to prove it" :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Judging by the way that car uses all of his lane its probably better that he will be WAY out ahead of me, lol.
> 
> Can't wait.


Awesome, sounds like this weekend is going to be fun on so many levels. Keep us updated  I can't imagine it being anything other than a bit intimidating having that thing lined up in the other lane.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I sure wish I was in NZ this weekend


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Quick report back from the Nationals.

1st round of qualifying was against Reece :runaway:

A couple of nice burnouts and we came into stage together, all I can remember is not being able to hear a thing with all the banging of his launch control, he crept forward and left early, I cut a 0.067 RT and violently tyre shook my way to a (1.55 60ft) 8.97 @ 162.96 while watching him just vanish into the distance.

Its a shame we didn't leave together, it would have been cool to be at least "close" to him for a while but I suppose I am one of a very few people who can say they raced Reece and won even if it was under unusual cirmcumstances, Reeces pit was next to ours so I went over and we had a laugh about it afterwards.

We sustained alot of damage to the 240 on the first pass and the tyre shake it had was extreeme to say the least, in fact some of the old school V8 guys said it was the worst tyre shake they had ever seen.  even at 1/2 track onwards I was playing with the trottle to try and get rid of it but as soon as power was put back on it shook hard again.

The rear view mirror flew off the winscreen and smashed into the rear hatch window, both doors are damaged and now don't close properly, both rear guards are damaged behind the tyres, the petrol flap opened itself even though it seems impossible for it to do so when looking at it afterwards, the laptop for data logging shutdown due to the shock, the rear wing broke, the wheelie bars were bent, the turbo moved about 15mm accross and hit the bonnet and all in all it was a terrible run with alot of pedling going on. 

We fixed the wing (big thanks to Adam Wigg for the stainless bolts) changed tyre pressures and turned the boost down and went out again for our second qualifying pass.

Massive tyre shake again (1.48 60ft :chairshot), more damage to the body, the badges fell off onto the track, the taillight surround came off, more damage to the doors and although I backed out of it early in the run and was about 5mph down at 1/2 track, I eased back into the throttle and ran through for a 8.840 @ 164.55mph.

I noticed the shift light was on in top gear WAY earlier than usual and I hit the limiter well before the finish line, it turns out the transmission was shot and on my 3rd qualifying pass I had almost no reverse after the burnout, the transbrake didn't work and when I did roll away gently to do the run I had no top gear so the 164.5mph was actually pretty good considering it was a on and off the throttle run, low boost, with massive tyre shake and a stuffed trans.

On the trailer, drink some beer, have a bbq, drink some more till about 2.30am, sleep under the stars and get VERY cold, get up in the morning very second hand, watch some racing and think about what might have been if we didn't get that DAMN tyre shake and if the trans had have lived. 

The trans guy came and took a look and he's pretty sure we are putting too much power through it for its current build spec, its the same old trans that came with the car and we hadn't touched it so I spose it did OK.

Got to love drag racing. (Sarcasticly)

I'll get some pix and video's up tomorrow, time for some sleep.

Rob


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

What actually causes tyre shake?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

M SKinner said:


> What actually causes tyre shake?


There doesn't seem to be a definative answer but I'd love to know how to fix it in our car thats for sure casue its doing my head in.

We tried higher tyre pressures, lower pressures, had the suspension geometry all setup by a pro, changed shock settings etc and nothing made any difference.

The shake is so bad it honestly feels like a bomb going off inside the car when I take my finger off the transbrake, the whole car just shakes like you are driving over massive potholes at 100mph.

We are still on DOT street tyres and we don't have bead locks, maybe we are just trying to put too much power through the body, its only got a real basic 6 point cage which isn't tagged to the body, no bars supporting anything in the front at all so god knows whats actually happening when we try to leave with full power.

Any idea's anyone????


Rob


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Go on to the forum on YB.com - Where the weak are killed and eaten and ask there, I'm sure you will get some serious help from people in the know.

One of the guys on there has a RB26 240Z drag car too!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Whats changed since last time you ran it ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Twwenie has put forward an indea that the transmission has been on its way out for quite some time and as it deteriorates they are known to cause tyre shake.

It does seem to fit into with the symtoms we have been experiencing over the last 2 or 3 meetings and its also got notably worse since we have wound the power up some more, it would also explain the lack of mph V finish line rpm we have had.

The trans is history anyway, so we'll get it sorted and not change anything else and see how it goes. 

Any more ideas/thoughts/donations p) greatfully received......

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Whats changed since last time you ran it ?


Nothing except about 400hp more off the line.

We had tyre shake last time out but it was FAR worse on the weekend.

The mph has been well down for the rpm we've had through the line and it has got progressivly worse as we've added power so it may well be the trans was sh*ting itself and causing the tyre shake the whole time.

We made quite big changes in 2 areas on 2 seperate runs to see if we could get a sudden change and neither changes made any difference where I'm pretty sure with a healthy transmission they would have.

On the 2nd qualifying pass I had huge rpm well before the finish line and only got 164.5mph so there was clearly massive slip somewhere and I'm pretty sure it wasn't tyre spin.

On the 8.80 I backed on and off the power several times and as the power came on it would vibrate (like a soft tyre shake) and the shift light would come on and off from 1/2 track onwards so I suppose its quite pleasing to get the 164mph under those conditions.

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Bugger 

Bad news and good news then I guess - stands to reason with a holding on trans its going to hook up well, and putting all the torque through she's clearly got >165mph in her. 

What trans was it again, some built TH series aye?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

T400 with a good valve body and transbrake, good race converter too.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Maybe time to ditch the dot tires too Rob,you've definitely got the power,so maybe time to get real serious about laying it down.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

plumwerks said:


> Maybe time to ditch the dot tires too Rob,you've definitely got the power,so maybe time to get real serious about laying it down.


Agreed, we have done what we set out to do on DOT tyres so I'll go to slicks and bead lock rims as well, but I still want to try it exactly as it was with the new trans only.

Everyone in the know I've spoken to thats seen the car run said we easily have the power to run 1.2 60fts and 7s / 170+, we just have to sort all the crap out, get away well and keep it in a straight line.

More data from the dyno the other week also suggests the trans was slipping as on the higher boost runs the mph didn't match the rpm compared to lower power runs earlier in the day, we also noted that we got LESS boost when trying a full power run with a 50 of NOS, this is totally against what we have found every other NOS power run so maybe the trans slip didn't load the motor properly to build the extra boost.

Our 937whp at 27psi might have been a little low afterall, the trans when fresh was built to take 1200hp, we'll try to run it up on the same dyno with a fresh stronger trans and see how it compares.


Rob


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I think you've got some wise suggestions from people Rob. It always about changing one thing at a time to narrow down the likely culprit.

Tyre shake can be the symptom from several causes, the obvious being tyres themselves, tyre pressure, temp, wheel balance, even occaisionally serious flat spots or an out of true rim. Given you have not really changed anything in that area since previous successful runs then attention possibly focuses elsewhere. The transmission would have been one of my suggestions, plus make sure there isn't any play in a bearing at the hubs or diff. If it is definitely tyre shake and not 'straight vibration' then I assume you can discount the propshaft (not put a new one on have you?). 

Usual analytical/methodical step by step approach. Keep it simple and the problem eventually becomes self evident, it just can be time consuming and frustrating, especially if in the middle of a race meeting! 

DaveG


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

We have noticed a small amount of run out on the rims but its always been there, we havn't changed driveshafts and we have checked the UJs after ever meeting or dyno session and nothing has changed in any area.

We are on the same rims, same tyres, same shock settings, same everything.

As you know, I use to wheelstand smoothly to 1.3 60fts with ease, we started to lower the wheelie bars and up the power slightly and over about 10 runs the styre shake has just got worse and worse and about 5 runs ago I started getting an "under full power" shake or vibration towards the end of the strip.

After speaking to a 4 link guy, we took the car to him, dyno'd it to find its whp, he set the 4 link and corner weighted the car (he said it was MILES out), setup the sway bar etc and went on our way.

As I said, the last dyno run with some NOS netted a very low mph V rpm and we also had LESS boost than with the same boost controller settings and no NOS so something funny was going on at that stage (no vibrations or funny business on the dyno though)

He told me the rear was setup to leave with full power so on the first run I left with about 30psi with NOS and the bloody car felt like it was going to explode and leave me sitting on the track, no matter how much I pedaled it or tryed to smoothly apply power later in the run it kept shaking (getting less violent the further down the track I got)

We tried tyre pressure changes and it made no difference then on the 2nd pass, massive tyre shake and the trans was definatly on the way out in top, then on the next pass I had no reverse after the burnout, I rolled up for a run, no transbrake, so I rolled off, it left slowly but quite smooth, went through 1st and 2nd ok then no top gear. Game over.


Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

NOt sure if you saw this or not Rob?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yeah I had seen that thanks Tweenie.

Well the trans has been pulled apart and its absolutly worn out, not smashed to bits, just 2nd gear pressure ring is cracked in 1/2 and massive wear and distortion on all the plates and discs.

Plates that are suppose to be 0.080 thick were 0.050 and the metal discs were blue and distorted, the 2nd gear clutch pack was so thin it raised up about 3mm and allowed a big O ring to come out and get eaten up.

I'm not a trans expert by any means so I'm only relaying in laymans terms what I saw and what he told me lol.

My trans man builds drag transmissions for alot of the top V8 drag cars in NZ and he was in shock that we could run 164.5mph on the trans the way it was, he said its been on its way out for quite some time so our recent whp readings and 1/4 mile times/mph would have been seriously effected, judging by the look of some of the parts I have to agree and I'm actually quite pleased in a way.

The trans was used when we got the 240z as a roller, he checked it over way back then and said it was in OK condition and would probably be ok for a while.
At that stage none of us ever imagined we'd be making the power we are or doing what we are doing now and I never thought to strip it again after last season to see if it was still in the same condition as it seemed to be working ok, I wish I had have as we would have found it was badly worn and it would have been freshly built for the dyno and the 1st round, silly boy. :chairshot:chairshot

At least I know I don't have a faulty shift light, our data of huge rpm in top gear without the mph to back it up was correct and the dragstrip wasn't made of wet grass afterall, lol.


Rob


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Makes sense Rob. I know it isn't quite the same as the weight is considerably more, its got 4WD to go at, less power than you and its through a carbonetics triple plate and sequential box, however when the guys were prepping the Garage Bomber for the first event in 2008, apart from all the carbon dust off the clutch plates, the input shaft splines to the box were twisted out about 3mm with visible to the naked eye cracks in them. This was effectively after only one season (around 20 10sec bracket runs?) and less than 5000Km of road use. The box was sent off to the factory who replaced the shaft, one gear and all the bearings.

What it tells you though is how much hammer the transmissions get. I know your clutch set up etc. helps but in the end mechanical abuse takes its toll. Implication is you might have to schedule in 'preventative maintenance checks' after 'n' number of runs - your guide is how many previous runs you did and half it!

Best part is that at least you now 'know' and that the rest of of the set up is good (for now!).

Fix the transmission and tell Reece next time you won't need any help at the lights from him...... :thumbsup:

DaveG


----------



## stonehac (Sep 3, 2008)

Rob, 

I noticed in one post you said you didn't bead lock the tires. 

next time out try this (if you don't already). mark the wheel and tire so that if it spins on the rim you can tell. 

A buddy of mine had a set of RD on 16 inch wheels and after every run the tire spun 1/4 on the rim. that cant be too good. 

Good find on the tranny sounds like you found you issue.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

We've always marked the tyres and we usually get about 20-30mm movement on the rim per run.

On the old 4wd skyline we had alot of people stumped when they'd look at our marks on the front tyres as we'd actually turn the tyres BACKWARDS on the front rims.

We have another set of rear rims which we'll put on some new slicks and locks so we can still try the old tyres with the new trans and if we still have shake we can quickly go to the slicks to see if its better or fixes it. 

The ultimate goal is to run low 8s/170 on street tyres so if at all possible I'd still like to do that.

Rob


----------

